# ice fishing suits?



## Chad Smith (Dec 13, 2008)

For people just starting out ice fishing, I would recommend a goretex rain jacket and bibs to block the wind and pile on the moisture wicking base layers. It works just as well and can be used all year unlike a heavy duty parka and bibs that can only be worn in the winter. If you want something that floats, well, a spud is an excellent alternative.


----------



## bootsie (Feb 16, 2007)

I had the AA suit for two years, then bought the Stryker Ice suit last year. If you open ice a lot get the Ice suit. If you live in a shanty get the Lite version. The Ice suit is bulky, but extremely warm and well thought out. There are a lot of pockets and it takes some time to figure out where everything is. The Stryker jacket is much better designed than the AA as well as the fit. The AA jacket to me has very tight sleeves which in my opinion would help keep water out if you did submerge. I just didn't like the feel, that is why I went to the Stryker suit. Both are very warm, but the quality goes to Stryker imo.


----------



## WACKNSTACK (Dec 9, 2010)

I don't know if meijer is stocking them this year but the late season clearance last year they were selling icearmor go absolute peanuts. I got one mismarked for 38$. It was the extreme . Then some scull bag stole my jacket. I have an ultra in the mail from clam coming.

Sent from my SCH-I500 using Ohub Campfire mobile app


----------



## vanj85 (Jun 23, 2011)

I bought a stryker ice climate suit from rasin rat on here ealier this spring, and so far I am extreamly pleased with it. It worked great late fall without the liner and performed flawlessly last weekend steelhead fishing. All I wore under it was jeans and a tee and I was almost too warm. Mind you I was just sitting in the front of a drifter watching poles, not doing any physical activity in 15°f weather while snowing and blowing. I used to just use fleese pants and carharts, but got sick of the bulkyness of them. I though the suit was a little combersome when I got it out of the box, but after using it mulitple times it is actually lighter than it feels and not resticting at all. I wear the unzippable inner coat all the time now, my wife actually thought it was a designer coat the first time I wore it until I pointed at the emblem on it. I wish I would have shelled the money out years ago.

Sent from my SCH-I510 using Ohub Campfire mobile app


----------



## Duck-Hunter (Mar 31, 2005)

I have a striker suit in the mail. Can't wait to use it. I cheeped out and went with the lite. Just bought a shanty and Xmas is closing in. The jacket and bibs were both $79.99 at korkys.com I needed to upgrade from my old guide gear and figured I would go with a floating suit. Also the lite sounded more my style I'm always on the move and I don't get cold easy. 

I've read nothing but good about striker and I know from here on out I'll always buy a floating suit. 


Posted using Outdoor Hub Campfire


----------

